

Heroku is now the top giver on Gittip - whit537
https://www.gittip.com/heroku/

======
jorde
Heroku also sponsored Andrew Godwin's Django Migrations Kickstarter project
with a hefty sum. I'm happy to see them constantly giving back to the
community.

------
lost-theory
Great! I hope more companies start using Gittip. All companies built on FOSS
should think of tithing this way.

------
etrain
That is one of the most affordable (and presumably useful) recruiting vectors
I've ever seen.

~~~
lnanek2
Not just recruiting, they are a hosting company, it gets the attention of
people who might host with them. Much like you can follow tons of people on
Twitter to trigger new follower messages to many, who may check out who you
are.

~~~
loceng
Cost of leads is possibly much lower than competing on search phrases.

------
mahmoudimus
This is an amazing milestone for Gittip. Congrats Chad & team!

~~~
whit537
Thanks mahmoudimus! :D

------
richo
Is it optional to show who you tip? I'm curious about who's contributions
they're thanking.

I'm guessing the people who've written the FOSS heroku runs on, but very
curious.

~~~
whit537
Nope. It was a very early design decision that gifts on Gittip are anonymous
in the particulars. The idea was to remove the "why did you unfriend me?"
awkwardness that only gets compounded if money is involved. We want gifts on
Gittip to be no-strings-attached for both sides.

With companies coming on board, we may have to rethink this a bit. Fortunately
there are some features in the pipeline that I think will address this. If you
want to dive in:

<https://github.com/gittip/www.gittip.com/issues/449>

~~~
richo
Cheers. It's a totally reasonable decision, and I agree with it generally-
except in cases like this.

I'll have a look through this issue and articulate my stance if it's not
already represented.

~~~
whit537
That ticket is a really deep rabbit hole. :)

The tl;dr is that we're adding a level of indirection:

1\. There will be URLs like <https://www.gittip.com/for/rails/>

2\. The Internet will decide how gifts to "rails" should be allocated.

3\. Companies like Heroku can pour money in the top and it will pachinko out
per the Internet's allocation.

The goals are:

\- To create a system that adds value for both companies and communities.

\- To maintain Gittip's core principles of transparency, openness, and freedom
("no strings attached").

\- To keep fraud, volatility, and lobbying to a minimum.

I'm excited to see whether we can pull it off. :)

~~~
pc86
That sounds pretty cool. I'd be worried about there getting to be a decent
amount of money on the line (I could see thousands each week for something
like Rails or Python long term) and people trying to game the allocation to
get an extra few percentage points of the increasingly large pie.

~~~
whit537
Yup. That's going to be the biggest challenge. Wanna help solve it? :)

<https://github.com/gittip/www.gittip.com/issues/449>

~~~
pc86
Nice :)

What is Gittip written in (I'm at work and can't do a ton of research into
it)? I've been looking for something F/OSS I can help out with.

~~~
whit537
Python (Aspen). See also:

<http://whit537.org/2013/03/why-aspen.html>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1b3t09/why_gittip_us...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1b3t09/why_gittip_use_aspen_instead_of_djangorails/)

